# HC and christmass moss emersed



## dawidmNS (10 Aug 2011)

Hi

I want to try with small paladurium in my nano tank. 
And im confuse, will HC and moss grow emersed on the rock? What do I need else to keep it healthy? Light will be 11w for about 16litres, water level at about 5cm and some water will be coming on the rocks from the spray bar at the top. 
Thanks for all suggestion and help.

Regards
Dawid


----------

